# ccw question???



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I should have qualified the question about why not in WI.. They are practically an ILLINOY.

But OHIO--they should be good and most of their 'screwy' rules were fixed
ie visible while in vehicle.

As far as the Coast Guard-have they declared themselves a 'select' group of LEO and water is subject to 'heavenly rules'?


----------

